# Linking your sword style and your (big) knives



## lklawson (May 19, 2011)

I'll be teaching a seminar course on this soon (Western Martial Arts tradition) so it's getting a lot of my thoughts lately.

Besides the standard FMA guys, how many of you link your sword style/work into big knife work?  

What do you use as your base and what is your knife derivative?  How well to you believe it is working for you using your base (I know how it works for me)?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

